
Microsoft Announces Plans to Offer Cloud Services from German Datacenters - aioprisan
http://news.microsoft.com/europe/2015/11/11/45283/
======
aioprisan
I wonder if we'll see more companies do this, specifically Amazon. I'm sure
this will get challenged in courts pretty quickly, could set a powerful
precedent.

------
slederer
Awesome, finally! We like the AWS offering in Frankfurt, but it's great to
also have an alternative with Azure as well!

